# Crazy MAC Haul



## equiworks (Nov 16, 2010)

It's been a busy month lol.


  	Pink Poodle l/g
  	Cultured l/g
  	Ruby Woo l/s
  	Syrup l/s
  	Hot Gossip l/s
  	Viva Glam Cyndi l/s
  	Tartan Tale Eye kit ( the one with Teal pigment... can't remember the name :s)
  	Smolder e/l
  	Sketch e/s


  	Mac haul from Specktra

  	De-vil e/s
  	Devilishly Stylish l/g
  	Oh So Fair b/p
  	Her blooming cheek
  	Eyeshadows:
  	Flirty Number
  	Shimmermoss
  	Greensmoke
  	Louder Please
  	Zingy
  	Cut to Fit
  	Firecracker

  	I love it allllll!!!


----------



## standardseries (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd say it HAS been a busy month!!  Enjoy your goodies =)


----------



## sasse142 (Nov 17, 2010)

Awesome!  Great haul!  I love Ruby Woo ands Sketch e/s.


----------



## XicanaQueen (Nov 19, 2010)

Niiice


----------



## *Katie* (Nov 20, 2010)

Such a great haul. I'm dying to get Ruby woo and a couple of the tartan tale sets *sigh*


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 20, 2010)

wow!  I hope you enjoy!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome haul!! Enjoy your goodies! You will love Her Blooming Cheek!


----------



## alumeze (Nov 23, 2010)

ooh nice haul! enjoy the stuff !


----------



## R21ORCHID (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome haul


----------



## OXkimmieXO (Dec 1, 2010)

sounds very nice !


----------

